# 2010 32 lashed vs. 2010 Burton Freestyle



## surfstar (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not too sure about park boots, I wear my Lashed for all-mountain and they work great. As for the Burton Freestyle - they are low end and not worth spending time/money on them, even if they're on a closeout deal. Better boots can be had for the same $$


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

32 lashed all the fuckin way dude. Many friends of mine complain about how uncomfortable their burton freestyles. If you want good burton boots, then check out the Ions or the Rulers if you want to go burton. 

I own a pair of 32 lashed and freestyles my self from a few seasons ago. the 32's have a perfect fit to my foot because once they pack out a little bit, then they feel like god. They fit great around your shin (unlike the freestyles). Their very cheap for what they should be. Very soft for park which is great, and many pros use them too just because their super reliable, durable, comfortable, affordable, and you can kinda ride all mountain with them pretty well.


----------



## Fusion (May 23, 2010)

lashed are the most comfortable boots i have ever owned. and their lightweight like no other. buy the 32 lashed but keep in mind that its your preference, you should buy the boots you are comfortable, try them both for a while!


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

I Fing love my lashed. seriously they are a great boot. Ive had 2 hard seasons on them and they have lasted. some threads are starting to fray and there are some scuffs and wrinkle but nothing that effects performance. and i agree with fusion on the comfort and plus they only stink for like 30 mins even after a hot spring day. you can feel the lightness over some other boots and they flex just right for park in my opinon. i like a mid flexing boot. the only reason im replacing my current ones is because they are a half a size to big and then got packed out and my foot slides around. ** try them on first, they should be a little tight until you break em in** in the end get whatever you are feeling comfortable with.


----------

